
Jane Little, longest-serving orchestra musician, collapses and dies performing - wglb
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2016/05/16/what-an-amazing-way-to-go-bassist-jane-little-worlds-longest-serving-orchestra-musician-dead-at-87-after-collapsing-while-performing/
======
ozten
Reminds me of 2013 when William Bennett (S.F. Symphony's principal oboist)
passed away during a performance.

"As he fell, he held his oboe aloft long enough for one of the orchestra's
violinists to take it from him."

[http://www.sfgate.com/music/article/S-F-Symphony-oboist-
has-...](http://www.sfgate.com/music/article/S-F-Symphony-oboist-has-stroke-
onstage-4304378.php)

